# buck fight



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

iv not been putting out as much corn, so im not getting as many pics as before but they are still comming in to my trophy rock.... got some good pics and one of two bucks fighting. kinda blurry but its cool cause it was in the day light!!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

cool pic of the fight


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Peon good pics what camera are you using.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

cool, no velvet! I haven't seen one here yet without it. I'm sure it will be happening anytime soon.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

lumberjack.....the cam is a moultrie d50. i really like this camera and is GREAT on batteries..

clickercrazy.. looks like all my bucks are out of velvet..


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it just me or does the Buck in the bottom pic look like the daddy of the front buck in the next pic?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ClickerCrazy said:


> cool, no velvet! I haven't seen one here yet without it. I'm sure it will be happening anytime soon.


All the velet should be gone by now. I always find my first rubs the Saturday after labor day. I probably saw 30 or 40 rubs today. I also found my first scrape.

Peon..nice pics. A friend checked my camera last week while I was on vacation. We had a pic that looks like 2 young buck were pushing each other around a little too. That last buck is nice.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Good looking deer!!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

ya i found first scrap today . lots of rubs . missed a 6 point ,deflected arrow ,dang i hate that when that happens . been watching a bullwinkel, cant tell how many points , i cant count that high . lol good luck to everybody 


jimbobber


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

was walking an old road bed in the cuyahoga valley park today and found a scrape and several rubbed trees too.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pic's.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

The doe in the bottom pic looks shy around the "Big Man" hahha


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice deer!! I have slowed on the corn too...till the crops get taken in....why feed the ***** to much....Thanks for sharing


----------

